# The Billy and Blaze Movie is Coming!



## BillyBlaze (Nov 18, 2008)

This thread is designed to help gauge the interest in a theatrical release of Billy and Blaze.

My friends have optioned the rights to this wonderful series and we are just now beginning to garner support among horse lovers.

How well do you think the public will respond to Billy and Blaze after all of these years?

Steve Morales
Executive Producer


----------



## BillyBlaze (Nov 18, 2008)

What would be your favorite story to see as a movie?


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL my own that I wrote and hope to get published...not to blow my own trumpet!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

it's been a very long time since I've read one...

I would stick to the book though. Flicka was a big let down, had nothing to do w/ the book... other then the mares name.... Why they couldnt have called the movie pretty girl or something I have no idea.....


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

NGGGGAAAAAHHHHH my story!!!! Its set in Man from Snowy River country and is about a girl who finds an abandonded foal in a storm, raises him, he becomes a successful race horse then the baddie Ron Ivy is able to claim its his (but isnt) and takes him. He cant handle Dynamite, dumps him and Jo the main charectar finds him at the knackers yard, feeds him up and gains his trust coz he was really abused and he wins the Melbourne Cup. Along the way Jo falls in love with a track rat too.

See! Its got everything: horses, great scenery a bit of romance and the Melbourne Cup! What more could you possibly want!! I'll post chapters if you want?


----------

